# New Member From VA



## MyKMac (Feb 9, 2011)

I actually been a member since last year. I just now decided to write something since. I am a 24 and a C# Programmer, I always been the website but never log in. So I thought it was time. This Forum is actually what made me purchase the Never Summer SL with Forum Recon Bindings and Nike Zoom Force Ones (Read form all reviews from here). I love Never Summer and got it end of season and loved the price I got it at.I am a Nike Fanboy so even if I thought they sucked I would lie and say I love them. Bindings are ok and Have some Cheap Dragon DX googgles. I'm am a big whiskeymiltia guy. I just purchased the Electric EG2's today!! I have also bought Rome pants and other things. I'm very cheap if you cant tell. I mainly troll around because I do like to read reviews or see how other places are. I am no pro but am able to ride blacks try to carve and not slide around thinking I'm linking turns. Also am trying to try box's and kickers not just mounds on trails (LOL), but I feel I'm no where as brave as other people since I do have to go to work a couple of days after I go. Since being here in VA beach the closest mountain in Wintergreen, which is not the worst I have been to Snowshoe which is 6 hours away. I mean its better than not boarding at all. I just visited Killington for the first time this year during Thanksgiving since we had plans on going to Snowshoe but it did not open on time and I already had the itch to board, so I took the 12 hour drive with my Fiance and Cousin to board out there. Because of the forum saying it was open and decent because of the storm days before. My next trip is going to Breckenridge in March which I am totally stoked for. I think that's about it.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

C# Yes.

Paragraphs No.


TL;DR


----------

